# What do you all think about this tractor ?



## Brrg (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's the story : 
A coworker of mine has this old tractor for sale . It was his dad's . His dad passed away and he wants this gone . How much should I offer him ? It hasn't been ran in at least 7 years , and hoses keep popping off . I know nothing else . Not even what type of tractor it is . I'm guessing a Ford. It did run when parked .


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

The tractor was running to setup for the pictures. You will need to know the make, model, and hours on the tractor. Also, what isn't working? Diesel or gas engine?


----------



## Brrg (Aug 19, 2021)

EdF said:


> The tractor was running to setup for the pictures. You will need to know the make, model, and hours on the tractor. Also, what isn't working? Diesel or gas engine?


Sorry , no the pictures are actually 5 years ago when running . It's been in the carport since then. The tractor is about an hour away and he isn't going to look at it for me . (He doesn't live there either ) . I could drive up and check it out for sure. He just wants it gone . How much would you offer bases on this ? Also, it's gas


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

500 bucks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Salvage value.... I agree with SidecarFlip.


----------



## Brrg (Aug 19, 2021)

He said he wants 2500. Damn , maybe it's a no go then


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

If you can get it to run, and it doesn't smoke too bad, it might be worth $2500.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sitting that long, doubtful it will run and it will take serious bucks to get it to a running point. Think you need to look elsewhere.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Those old Fords were decent tractors.
If you are a decent mechanic you wouldn't have any problem working on it.
I wouldn't be afraid to go up to 1500 if it looks as nice in person and the tires aren't all flat and cracked.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Far as I'm concerned, 2500 is a pie in the sky price.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Brrg -- Have you seen the prices for either a new front bucket or backhoe attachment for either a 8N/9N Ford and compared them to that $2,500 the owner is "fishing". You couldn't begin to replace the hydraulic hoses/fittings and the valve body on those front end loader and backhoe attachments for $500. If those attachments were sitting on the ground, there are guys that would gladly pay $1,500-$1,800 each to put them on their 8 or 9N. Here's what a NEW front load bucket attachment and backhoe attachment cost for either an 8N or 9N Ford.

Front Loader Attachment 8N/9N Ford
New Backhoe Attachments

Start at $1,250 and work your way up to see how bad the guy "wants it gone". If you can get it running, you've got a nice tractor. If not, there's still money to be made in the attachments and parts.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

One thing about those antique tractors and backhoe attachments. The rear castings are stout enough to use them without fear of cracking the rear housings. The newer the tractor the thinner the castings are, which is why on new tractors, they all require a subframe for a backhoe. New tractors 'might' look stout but they aren't because the castings are all thin walled.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> One thing about those antique tractors and backhoe attachments. The rear castings are stout enough to use them without fear of cracking the rear housings. The newer the tractor the thinner the castings are, which is why on new tractors, they all require a subframe for a backhoe. New tractors 'might' look stout but they aren't because the castings are all thin walled.


Those attachments look to be "old school", so you know they're built stout as hell. A guy that knows 8/9N's would grab those in a heart beat rather than pay double for the "tin" they put out today. That unit looks to be a "set" with it's own sub-frame, even better


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

It is either an NAA or a 100 series Ford, I have the exact same front end loader that I installed on my 8n
last month. Still trying to identify the maker of it though as far as my thoughts FWIW I would be all over it 
for $1500 or less as it is $2500 if it was running and be tickled about it.
Both of those models should have live PTO and power steering, my 8n doesn't, points to consider.


----------

